# Funny turtle and tortoise GIF's !



## IBeenEasy (Jul 8, 2014)

any funny tortoise GIF's ? POST EM!


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Hawksbill (Jul 8, 2014)

How about a turtle high five?


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2014)

These are all great, too funny. Thanks for sharing


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 8, 2014)

that poor cat in the first one the tort had a mouthful of hair lol


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> that poor cat in the first one the tort had a mouthful of hair lol


lol that one is def the funniest


----------



## THBfriend (Jul 9, 2014)

A male Western Hermann's tortoise chasing another male out of his territory. (Source.)


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jul 9, 2014)

These are all great I love the baby sea turtle one.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)

good gifs guys!, keep em coming


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Whayla (Jul 9, 2014)

IBeenEasy said:


>


I thought he was a gonner for sure! Scared me a little haha, but I'm glad the tort has found a quick and fun way to escape the leveled house! Love the slide at the end. So fun, thanks for sharing all the laughs.


----------



## Elohi (Jul 9, 2014)

Hahahaha these are awesome! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)

Whayla said:


> I thought he was a gonner for sure! Scared me a little haha, but I'm glad the tort has found a quick and fun way to escape the leveled house! Love the slide at the end. So fun, thanks for sharing all the laughs.


im surprised his shell didnt crack !


----------



## Whayla (Jul 9, 2014)

That's what I was thinking!!


This isn't the shortest clip, but it got a giggle out of me.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)

Whayla said:


> That's what I was thinking!!
> 
> 
> This isn't the shortest clip, but it got a giggle out of me.


THERES A GIF FOR THAT EXACT VIDEO !! LOLL


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)

Whayla said:


> That's what I was thinking!!
> 
> 
> This isn't the shortest clip, but it got a giggle out of me.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Elohi (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a video if Lyle doing the back scratch bootie shake. Hahahaha






Elohi(Earth)


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 10, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I have a video if Lyle doing the back scratch bootie shake. Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loll, you gotta put mambo # 5 behind that


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 15, 2014)

Whayla said:


> I thought he was a gonner for sure! Scared me a little haha, but I'm glad the tort has found a quick and fun way to escape the leveled house! Love the slide at the end. So fun, thanks for sharing all the laughs.


Believe me that cute tort gave me a fright! Adorable!


----------



## AmRoKo (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## AmRoKo (Oct 16, 2014)

Not gifs but still good.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 16, 2014)

IBeenEasy said:


>


 That reminds me of a bird at first sight! Very sweet.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 16, 2014)

IBeenEasy said:


>


 You're driving the poor creature up the wall! (Only joking).


----------

